# Anyone here using Thyrostim for their hyperthyroid?



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

I didn't post this in the Thyroid thread as it is so long!

I just started on Thyrostim (Biotics Research) for treatment of hyperthyroid.

My doctor ordered hormone & thyroid testing due to symptoms I have been having: very low libido, dry skin and brittle nails, hair loss, fatigue, weight gain, cold intolerance, almost constant hot flashes, among others. My hormone tests all came back normal (apparently it's the thyroid and not menopause







) .

The TSH, Free T3 & Free T4 tests came back as follows:

TSH: <0.01
Free T3: 5.0
Free T4: 2.0

So, my test results say Hyperthyroidism. But, my symptoms just don't jive with what we have been reading as relating to Hyper. I do NOT have a high libido (I wish!), rapid heart rate, weight loss, eye problems, or moist skin.

They all relate to Hypothyroidism instead from what I have been checking on google(!).

I am very confused about this (the tests say hyPER but many of my symptoms say hyPO). My doctor suggested I start on this supplement called Thyrostim (Biotics Research) to, hopefully, kick-start my body and test again in two months, rather than going on more serious medications (as I am not having serious problems such as heart palpatations, etc). If, in two months, the tests are the same and so are my symptoms, he said we can discuss what our next approach should be.

I love this doctor and his philosophy on the practice of medicine and trust his opinion.

I'll take the Thyrostim and see what happens. I'm just curious if anyone else takes it.


----------



## NewagerJul (Oct 19, 2008)

I just started taking Thyrostim by Biotics Research Corporation on Sept 9, 2008 and have already started noticing some big changes. Some of these changes include I've stopped losing hair and it's feeling like it used to be, silky and smooth and the curl is back. I've got more energy and need less sleep. I feel more excited about the future instead of feeling like everything was just going downhill. I'm losing weight. Not just from the pills alone tho but also because I am eating only organic food and keeping healthy things in my body. I don't take any over the counter nor prescription drugs - by choice.

Here is a site that had some good information about the thyroid: http://www.royalrife.com/hypothyroid.html


----------



## Sam67 (10 mo ago)

grahamsmom98 said:


> I didn't post this in the Thyroid thread as it is so long!
> 
> I just started on Thyrostim (Biotics Research) for treatment of hyperthyroid.
> 
> ...


My nutritionist said to me about my tests which are just on the edge of hyperthyroidism (but I have all the symptoms), is to get a private full thyroid test. They test for a lot more than just the above inc antibodies etc. I have taken thyrostin before and made a huge difference, but it's out of stock now in UK.


----------

